# "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi



## myboyshay (6 Sep 2009)

Hi Everyone 







*LOADS OF PICS ON PAGE 9* 

After months of spending, planning, reading and picking brains right here on UKAPS I've started my first "real" effort at aquascaping, i love Iwagumi so I had to have a go  

The setup will be as follows:

Aquarium: 60x30x36cm Opti White from Aquariums Ltd
Cabinet: ADA style from Aquariums Ltd
Lighting: 4x24w Arcadia T5 Luminaire (only 2 will be used - 4 for photographs)
Filtration: Tetratec EX700 (using Sera Siporax Media)
Substrate: Aquasoil Powder Type, Power Sand Special S (with added Bacter 100, Clear Super), Tourmaline BC, Penac W and Penac P
Carbon Source: 3ml EasyCarbo - daily
Additives: Brighty K, Green Gain and Green Brighty Step's over time
Hardscape: Seiryu Stone
Plants: Eleocharis Parvula
Fish/Inverts: Paracheirodon simulans, otocinclus and Caridina Japonica

I've used some of the great Amano's tanks for inspiration (sorry nothing original, I don't have the confidence just yet).

Please feel free to comment, always good to get feedback, good or bad (that's how we learn after all)

Just want to thank everyone who has give me some advice in one form or another, especially Graeme TGM and George....Cheers  

Here's the pics of the hardscape for the time being (can't wait to get it planted) 

Cheers Mark!


----------



## Vito (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

NIce hardscape mate, I think the main stone is awesome.
So much went into the substrate it must have been costly. Just out of curiousity how comes you have opeted for liquid carbon instead of Presurized co2, I would of thought the plants, HC in particular might struggle with the low levels...


----------



## TBRO (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

  Vito got there before me, I agree that CO2 will help you get that tight carpet look you want with less algae issues. Iwugumi is less forgiving of minor algae issues because of the clean look etc. Important considering the low plant biomass to light and fert levels. HC can virtually grow in the dark with enough CO2 but I've struggled to get it to grow at all with easy carb alone. 

Nice rock layout, I wouldn't change a thing, will look awasome when planted - Best of Luck, T


----------



## JamesM (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

Might be ok with loads of liquid co2, but you'll need to overdose like crazy, so I'd be careful when adding stock.

And yeah, there really is no need for all the expense on the substrate system - a bag of Nature Soil would work just as well. You could have bought a pressurised co2 system with money saved.

Still, the hardscape is very nice. I'm no gumi expert, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

nice iwagumi layout. should be good when planted and similar to one im doing this month in a 90cm ut with some welsh rock and hairgrss as well as your plants.

Id agree with the above posts re the co2.  The HC would do a lot better on it and youll have to go through a fair wack of easycarbo to make up for it.  Will be interesting to see how a full ada ferted tank copes without it though.  Bet that lot cost you under the substrate!

are you using the in/outlets that come with the tetratec?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

Nice one Mark, it looks proper sweet pal. Real nice addition to your room by the looks of things too. Very very nice.  8) 

Your rock work is great too Mark. Im wondering weather hair grass would suet you better with you not having Co2. Its much more forgiving in lower light/low Co2 set ups. 

I would recommend around 7 hours of light and see how you get on. I dont see any for foreseeable problems with what you have. The growth wont be fast, but it should be steady and clean providing you get the light-growth balance right. Keep on top of those water changes and you should be cool.

Its worth considering only adding K and carbo at first. After around 6-8 weeks, maybe more with the rate of growth and the nutrients of that substrate you can start adding some more complex ferts.

Nice work mark, you should be happy with that!!


----------



## myboyshay (6 Sep 2009)

*Re: My 60cm Iwagumi*

Thanks for the great feedback on the hardscape   I spent a full day trying to get it right, I'm over the moon with it, can't stop looking at it.

I'm still a bit of newbie and I find CO2 injection all a bit daunting (soft I Know).  I read some articles by George and Graeme's on TGM's website regarding Easycarbo use so I thought I'd try without CO2 injection.  I really hope it works out, reading these threads have made me a little nervous now :?

*are you using the in/outlets that come with the tetratec?*
Nope I have ADA lily pipes......I know the ADA substrate is expensive but my brother-in-law actually went to to Japan so I give him a list of some of the substrate additives and the lily pipe (outflow) and he got them for me as a pressie, I haven't got a clue how much he spent on them......he's a goodn'

*Graeme:* Thanks for the fert dosing advice, you actually emailed me from work with your recommended daily dosing regime so it will be as follows:

EasyCarbo and Brighty K from day 1 - 3ml each
Brighty Step 1 after around 2 months - 3ml and gradually build up to around 6ml (knock on the head after trimming and gradually build up again)
Green Gain (at initial setup and after trimming)

I'll be performing a 50% water change every day for the first 2 weeks and then once weekly after that.

Stocking: week 3 - inverts, week 4 - otos and week 5 - shoal of Green Neons.

Do you think I'll be OK with this??

Thanks for taking the time to comment everyone

Mark!


----------



## myboyshay (7 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

*UPDATE:*

In response to some of the comments with regards to HC without CO2 injection, I've decided to go with Graeme's advice and plant my tank with Eleocharis Parvula.  Hopefully I'll end up with a nice grass like plain with a little patience.

I'll have to wait a couple of weeks to plant (skint til' pay day).

Once again thanks for the cool comments on my hardscape.

Mark!


----------



## Vito (7 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:*
> In response to some of the comments with regards to HC without CO2 injection, I've decided to go with Graeme's advice and plant my tank with Eleocharis Parvula.  Hopefully I'll end up with a nice grass like plain with a little patience.
> Mark!



Good Idea opting for the hairgrass as its less demanding, I have kept Parvula and I would say that Elocharis acicularis is much nicer as its grows nice a staight instead of curly like Parvula, you would have to trim regularly tho otherwise the smaller rocks will quickly be hiden by the grass.

Anyway mate what ever you decide im sure it will look good.

Vito


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

on fertilizers i do use the ADA products on 2 of my tanks. for the latest setup i did the following:

in the first 2 weeks just Brighty K and daily water changes.
after 2 weeks Brighty K + Step 1 til the first 3 months. From this time you can add Carbo with the ferts daily. 
(I also used ECA as a daily fert in my large tank for red plants.)

after water changes: Green Gain + Green Bacter helps after trimming and with the water quality. phyton git with WC helps with ferns and microsorum.

From the 3rd months: Brighty K, Step 2.

use less lights on start. or less hours of lights.

after 2 weeks amano shrimp could come in to keep algea under control.
Good filtration is a must have.

If you go after ADA products you could try their filter material NA Carbon in the first month to quickly remove wasted organics and ammonia. This also helps with green water just like Green Bacter do.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

ah another thing i noticed..



> Substrate: Aquasoil Powder Type, Power Sand Special S, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Penac W and Penac P



If you will use Power Sand Special, you do not need Bacter 100 and Clear Super since these additives are in the "Special" version of PS.

ADA has another bacterial product which is the Bacter Ball. You can put this into the soil, later just throw into the water (shrimps will eat this), but you can add the ball to the filter. 1 ball is enough for 60 liter. I added this earlier to the fresh filter.


----------



## mattyc (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

I love your hard scape, you can tell you were playing with it all day!!! nice substrait system, no expence spaired  i would ecco everyone else and reccomend the use of a co2 system. if you need a system let me know and i can point you in the right direction!!


----------



## myboyshay (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



> If you will use Power Sand Special, you do not need Bacter 100 and Clear Super since these additives are in the "Special" version of PS.



Cheers, yeah I knew that, just listed what was in the powersand and thanks for the dosing tips....thanks!



> Good Idea opting for the hairgrass as its less demanding, I have kept Parvula and I would say that Elocharis acicularis is much nicer as its grows nice a staight instead of curly like Parvula, you would have to trim regularly tho otherwise the smaller rocks will quickly be hiden by the grass.



I love the look of E. acicularis but I want Tropica quality and I can't seem to find it unlike Parvula which is easier to find....Cheers!



> I love your hard scape, you can tell you were playing with it all day!!! nice substrait system, no expence spaired  i would ecco everyone else and reccomend the use of a co2 system. if you need a system let me know and i can point you in the right direction!!



Cheers Matty   

Thanks for taking the time to comment everyone!

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I love the look of E. acicularis but I want Tropica quality and I can't seem to find it



many maiden head aquatic stores stock it, and if they done get them to order it. 

tropica don't do it, and aquafleurs quality is IMVHO sometimes better than tropica and cheaper.


----------



## Vito (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Hey Mark you can get some from here http://www.java-plants.com/product_info.php?cPath=21_28&products_id=121 and If you look at my journal you will see what I got out of a few batches of the stuff.


----------



## myboyshay (8 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Cheers Saintly & Vito  

Checked out both of your journals guys....great stuff!  I love seeing how scapes develop...fingers crossed mine works out eh!


----------



## andyh (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Excellent scaping,   only just found this journal after you commented on mine, its a very similar set-up to my own. it will be good to see the differences between our scapes especially when you are dosing easy carbo and i am using pressurized CO2. 

More pics though!


----------



## myboyshay (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Cheers Andy  

I'll be adding more pics during the planting process.  I can't get my plants till payday (19th) and I'm bloody itching to get started on the planting.....patience is a virtue as they say  

Hopefully things will work out with just the Easycarbo!

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## andyh (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Cheers Andy
> 
> I'll be adding more pics during the planting process.  I can't get my plants till payday (19th) and I'm bloody itching to get started on the planting.....patience is a virtue as they say
> 
> ...



I know what your going through i was ready to start scaping my tank in early June/July but it didnt arrive till 3rd week august, i had all the equipment but no tank! Was very hard! Lots of time for planning and researching!
I use easycarbo on my other tank and my belief is that you need accurate and regular dosing and you will certainly get some success but be aware not every plant likes it.


----------



## myboyshay (10 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



> I know what your going through i was ready to start scaping my tank in early June/July but it didnt arrive till 3rd week august, i had all the equipment but no tank! Was very hard! Lots of time for planning and researching!
> I use easycarbo on my other tank and my belief is that you need accurate and regular dosing and you will certainly get some success but be aware not every plant likes it.
> andyh



Yep I waited a fair while for my tank/stand but when it arrived it was worth the wait.

Graeme TGM as advised me to dose the Easycarbo 3ml per day so hopefully the hairgrass (I've opted to go for one plant as a grassy plain) will like it, fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## myboyshay (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Thought I'd post a couple more pics, wish payday would hurry up so I can get cracking with the planting  

No real changes apart from the attached  white background which looks pretty cool I think. photos aren't to good I'm still messing about with the different settings e.g WB, ISO etc.

As soon as I get the plants I'll update with photos.

Mark


----------



## ScottYalloP (11 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Looks great, i like it a lot.  
cant wait to see plants in


----------



## paul.in.kendal (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Yup, banking up that substrate really DOES work, doesn't it?!


----------



## George Farmer (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Very nice!


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Looks really good. The rocks has a nice shape.


----------



## myboyshay (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Thanks for the cool feedback....I'm chuffed to bits   

Just won a brand new Arcadia 4x24w luminaire for a hundred quid on Ebay aswell, I've been trying to get the old style one for months...great stuff!

My girlfriend would go off her nut if she knew how much i've spent on this setup and I still need the plants yet  

Mark


----------



## andyh (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Thanks for the cool feedback....I'm chuffed to bits
> 
> Just won a brand new Arcadia 4x24w luminaire for a hundred quid on Ebay aswell, I've been trying to get the old style one for months...great stuff!
> 
> ...



I have the same light on mine and its excellent, although dont go with all 4 tubes to start with!

when you gettin your plants?


----------



## myboyshay (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Yeah I'll be teasing the lighting in, just the 2, for 7hours to start with and see how it goes ...cheers.

I'll be ordering my plants on Friday from TGM (all hairgrass).

Mark


----------



## andyh (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll be teasing the lighting in, just the 2, for 7hours to start with and see how it goes ...cheers.
> 
> I'll be ordering my plants on Friday from TGM (all hairgrass).
> 
> Mark



Saw Oliver Knott planting hair grass at the weekend and he cuts it right down to a inch tall (be brutal) and then broke it up into say 8 smaller pieces and then planted it like that. He stated that this made it grow more compact and carpted/low level. It did look very good. I am sure one the boys like Stuworral or George will of got a photo of it if you ask them.


----------



## myboyshay (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

I seen him planting it that way on a tips video on Tropica website so I'll be doing that.

Wished I could of went on Sunday, bet it was a great day.

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I seen him planting it that way on a tips video on Tropica website so I'll be doing that.



actually, it gets fiddly doing it that way. plant at full length then partly fill then trim. but then that's me experience of trimming before planting.


----------



## AdAndrews (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> myboyshay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really? i always find it easier to trim before hand, and then plant so after filling all i have to do i correct the ones that have came up.


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

we all do it different my friend. not to say that any way is wrong as it's not.

 i've done it both ways and find the other way easier. sitting with Davide and Francesco from ADA for an hour or so taught me plenty, i just picked it up from them


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

sorry very rude of me not to comment on this scape. 

very well done matey. a good and solid layout   first attempt at iwagumi?....if so a massive.....


----------



## myboyshay (15 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

Thanks guys!

I'll decide how best to plant when I get them but thanks for the tips.

Cheers for the great feedback on the hardscape Mark, appreciate it


----------



## myboyshay (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Full ADA Substrate System)*

*UPDATE 21/09/09*

Hi everyone,

Well here it is planted, filled and filter up and running  

I used 15 pots of hairgrass and I've ordered another 3 to fill the substrate a bit more, i've also just purchased a Arcadia luminaire which is great, looks much better than the german one I had which will come in handy as a spare.

This is the nervous part which I've been worried about (will my plants grow and form a carpet?) fingers crossed eh!

Any comments welcome!!


----------



## andyh (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Mark, 

Tank is looking great! Bet that took ages to plant all that Hairgrass and more to come! Its going to look very good once it grows!

One question is what glassware is that? i particularly like the inlet, mine only has about 6 slots on it, and its like an industrial hoover when a fish swims past! Could you send me a link?

Andy


----------



## myboyshay (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Cheers Andy,

Yep it took bloody ages splitting and planting the hairgrass.

I bought the inlet from the Green machine and it's ADA's new line "Do Aqua" which is slightly cheaper. it does look pretty cool even though it's a line meant for beginners.

Here's the link mate!

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics.com/ ... ow%20(VV-1)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Nice one Mark,

Looks like you have taken great care with your planting. Perhaps a little to formal, but dont worry, you wont notice once it has grown in.
I hope this all works out for you Mark.


----------



## myboyshay (21 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Cheers Graeme,

It does look very formal but i'll try and fill some spaces with the 3 pots I've ordered.

One question for anyone:
Is it normal for some of the leaves to go a little brown?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Vito (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Looks Great Mark, I love the planting, you should have a well  established carpet in no-time, get ready for "mowing the lawn" once its established, It used to take me ages to clean all the cuttings from mine.


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

I have a reasonable carpet of hairgrass growing in my tank, i have found that most of the bits that are showing(on yours), the bits you have cut down to, have started to rot, and its the base that the new plants are coming from, maybe i just cut it too short, but good luck with yours!


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

excellent rock positioning and planting!


----------



## myboyshay (22 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Thanks everyone, good to know i've done a good job of the planting, that's the bit I was a bit worried about, I've just added 3 more pots and I'm happy with it now.  

The water is starting to clear now and it's looking great....looking forward to adding some live stock in 2 or 3 weeks.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## myboyshay (23 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

This may seem like a really stupid question but can anyone shed some light.........My background is bright white and yet it looks a miserable grey (in the flesh, not just on the photo) Why!!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## samc (23 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

i think the problem with the background is that the glass makes a shadow on the background. if you could get a little light between the tank back and the background then it looks loads better.

the tank looks great by the way


----------



## myboyshay (25 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Cheers sam,

Just ordered some different coloured card to have a bit of a mess around to get the ideal background, also try and get some light behind it.

*UPDATE:*    
One week on and things are going great, no problem algae, water crystal clear, plants growing and runners just starting to spread.

I've been doing a 50% water change every day, dosing 3ml easycarbo, 3ml ADA Brighty K daily and when I first planted I added ADA Green Gain.

I did away with the Tetratec media apart from the wool pad and carbon bag and filled the filter with approx 2.5Litres of Sera Siporax (recommended by Jim TGM) so I'm hoping it will be mature nicely and be ready for livestock in another 2 weeks.

I'll add some more photos next week when plants have grew a bit more hopefully.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## myboyshay (30 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

I've been wanting to give my scape a name and I've decided on _"Serenity Peak"_.

Looking at the scape it reminds me of  a "serene" rocky peak I go to in Northumberland.

All going well still...more pics coming soon  

Thanks for looking

Mark!


----------



## andyh (30 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to give my scape a name and I've decided on _"Serenity Peak"_.
> 
> Looking at the scape it reminds me of  a "serene" rocky peak I go to in Northumberland.
> 
> ...



Mark

Post some pics! I am keen to see how its growing just on Easycarbo.

Mine is going well, just started adding ADA step1 at 5 weeks.


----------



## myboyshay (30 Sep 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

Will do as soon as I can Andy, I'm at work at the mo'.

Growth is good with new leaves coming from the base and the plants are producing runners, not superfast but steady with no algae problems

Mark


----------



## myboyshay (1 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NOW PLANTED)*

*UPDATE 01/10/09*

Thought I would add the pics from day 1 to present.

Any thoughts, feedback welcome.

Does the plant growth look OK, do I try and remove the browning leaves are just let them die off? any thoughts, suggestions, tips are very welcome? there's no CO2 injection just daily dosing of 3ml Easycarbo, 3ml Brighty K and 50% water change every day......Thanks for looking....Mark!

Hardscape:



Planted, filled, filter up and running:



Day 13:



Day 13 (Close-up):


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NEW PICS ADDED 01/10/09))*

looks fine to me, the old growth will die off, just trim it back as it will rot and produce a bit of ammonia.


----------



## myboyshay (7 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NEW PICS ADDED 01/10/09))*

*UPDATE:07/10/09*

I'll be adding my Amano shrimp and oto's this weekend, nitrite and ammonia levels seem Ok. 

Do you think the hairgrass and bear Aquasoil will be Ok with the shrimp, they won't uproot the hairgrass will they?

Also, I have some green algae on the rocks which is hard to get off with a toothbrush, is this the norm?

Thanks

Mark!


----------



## nico (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NEW PICS ADDED 01/10/09))*

great hardscape , very nice slope in the back , your main stone is beautiful and very nicely used , looking forward to see this one finished


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NEW PICS ADDED 01/10/09))*

This tank will look great when the grass fills in, very low maintenance too which is a plus 
You just need a lawnmower now or a couple of sheep!!


----------



## myboyshay (8 Oct 2009)

*Re: Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (NEW PICS ADDED 01/10/09))*



> great hardscape , very nice slope in the back , your main stone is beautiful and very nicely used , looking forward to see this one finished



Thanks Nico   yep I love the main stone, I think it's definately worth trying to get a stone you really want rather than "make do" with what you've got.



> This tank will look great when the grass fills in, very low maintenance too which is a plus
> You just need a lawnmower now or a couple of sheep!!



Cheers, the Amano shrimp I've just added are like little sheep, just fed them though and they giving the hairgrass a break


----------



## myboyshay (12 Oct 2009)

*UPDATE: 12/10/09*

Well it's day 24 since planting and things are going great  

Plants are growing in nicely and they're pearling which is a first for me (god bless Easycarbo)  

I've added the clean up crew (oto's and Amano Shrimp and they're doing fine to)

Here's some pics (excuse the quality, still learning), feedback welcome as always:


----------



## samc (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

thats looking really good mate  

its growing in quick too. nice work


----------



## rawr (12 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

I've missed this one somehow! It looks great and you've got some nice hardscape positioning there. Nice one!


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

looking really good. itll be grown in quite soon then youll be itching to re-scape it again


----------



## myboyshay (13 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

Thanks for the cool comments guy's  



> looking really good. itll be grown in quite soon then youll be itching to re-scape it again



Yep I'm starting to feel that way already, I've been checking out a load of scapes using wood (I love George's English Summer) and that's what I'll have a crack at next.....in time though, i'll enjoy this one.

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## ilaymir (14 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

The rocks are nice but the lay out is not that good.Front side of the tank closed too much.On a plain substrate,
a lay out like the following one would look deeper and more aesthetical IMHO.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## myboyshay (14 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

Thanks for taking the time to comment. 

I do respect your opinion but I prefer my layout, I guess it just boils down to personal taste.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## thefubar (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

It looks really good. I have wanted to do something like this myself but i haven't convinced "the boss" its something we need ...yet! Its really great seeing the plants establish in the tank. Good job


----------



## andyh (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

Tank looking great, have you had any algae yet?
Its a good example of a non press CO2 setup.


----------



## John Starkey (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

It's not all about how a scape looks to others,but it is nice to have constructive critism,the most important thing is learning to grow algae free plants ,when that is achieved the real challenge of a good aquascape can start,and in my opinion you are not far away,
very nice setup with lovely plant growth well done,
regards john.


----------



## myboyshay (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*



> It looks really good. I have wanted to do something like this myself but i haven't convinced "the boss" its something we need ...yet! Its really great seeing the plants establish in the tank. Good job



Thank's for the kind words, it took me a while to convince "the boss" but I bugged her til' she give in.

Mark



> Tank looking great, have you had any algae yet?
> Its a good example of a non press CO2 setup.



Cheers Andy, I was starting to get a bit amongst the hairgrass but the shrimp and oto's took care of that...the main algae (brown and green) is on the rocks and I've been cleaning it a couple of times a week with a toothbrush dipped in Easycarbo, seems to be doing the trick but it's impossible to keep the rocks totally algae free.



> It's not all about how a scape looks to others,but it is nice to have constructive critism,the most important thing is learning to grow algae free plants ,when that is achieved the real challenge of a good aquascape can start,and in my opinion you are not far away,
> very nice setup with lovely plant growth well done,
> regards john.



Thanks alot John, your right about the way a scape looks, I'm the one who looks at it every day and to be honest I'm very happy with it, although I'm itching to do a new scape already and I haven't even added the fish yet.  

I don't mind constructive critism at all, I think it's the best way to learn and I've already learned heaps since joining UKAPS.

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> The rocks are nice but the lay out is not that good



eh?   personally i love your layout myboyshay. it has all the correct attributes for an iwagumi. main, sub, supporting stones etc....placed closely together. 

the PS version is ok, but the main stone sits too far to the right etc etc.....the left side too far from the main pack.....

anyways, good growth mate, and a fantastic looking scape.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

Well done, Mark!

I also love the rock layout.  Very nicely balanced.

Keep up the good work.  I look forward to seeing what you have planned next!


----------



## myboyshay (15 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*



> eh?   personally i love your layout myboyshay. it has all the correct attributes for an iwagumi. main, sub, supporting stones etc....placed closely together.
> 
> the PS version is ok, but the main stone sits too far to the right etc etc.....the left side too far from the main pack.....
> 
> anyways, good growth mate, and a fantastic looking scape.





> Well done, Mark!
> 
> I also love the rock layout. Very nicely balanced.
> 
> Keep up the good work. I look forward to seeing what you have planned next!


 
 Thanks very much, that really means alot!

George: as much as I want to try something new I'm going to enjoy this one for as long as poss', I only have the one tank so I'll have to wait to do my next scape.

Once again thank you both for the cool comments


----------



## hydrophyte (16 Oct 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> *UPDATE: 12/10/09*



Nice rocks. Are they really this blue in real life?


----------



## myboyshay (16 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

Nope that's the white balance setting on my camera (still not to good with a camera)

The rocks are grey (ADA seiryu stone from The Green Machine)

Thanks

Mark


----------



## myboyshay (17 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

 Just found one of my otos on the carpet, it must of jumped when I was doing the water change......gutted!

I've lowered the water level just to be on the safe side.

Ordered my fish which come on Tuesday  ....I've went for Green neons instead of the Embers, I think they'll suit the scape better with the green of the hairgrass and black background.

Mark


----------



## Vito (18 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

The scape looks awesome mate, top choice of fish green neons IMO are one of the nicest trtras you can get and I will definetly be getting some, though they can be a bit difficult to get a hold of near me.


----------



## myboyshay (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*



> The scape looks awesome mate, top choice of fish green neons IMO are one of the nicest trtras you can get and I will definetly be getting some, though they can be a bit difficult to get a hold of near me.



Cheers Vito! I couldn't get hold of any myself but I've ordered mine from Trimar Aquaria, they're really good mate!

Cheers

Mark!


----------



## Vito (19 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*

So have you received the order of fish yet? what was the quality of them like because I just checked the site and they seem reasonably priced.


----------



## myboyshay (20 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi UPDATE 12/10/09*



> So have you received the order of fish yet? what was the quality of them like because I just checked the site and they seem reasonably priced.



Yep just recieved them and their gorgeous fish (all tiny young ones).  I've had fish from them in the past and they've always been top quality and all my amano shrimp are from there to, I've had 20 for just over a year and haven't lost one.

Delivery is expensive but I think that's to be expected with livestock.

Thanks

Mark!


----------



## myboyshay (22 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

It's now week 5, just added the Green Neons which i love, and things still going surprisingly well   Also purchased the ADA thermometer, very nice! 

Some more pics, thanks for looking (Excuse the dirty glasswear, cleaning on Saturday)

Mark


----------



## jonesy (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

really lovely tank well done   

have you painted the back of the tank or just used black paper ?


----------



## myboyshay (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



> really lovely tank well done
> 
> have you painted the back of the tank or just used black paper ?



Thanks really appreciate that  

I used black card and wedged it against the tank using sponge tubing so it's easy to change backgrounds.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

Had a quick look through the post but didn't spot it, where did you buy this grass? How many pots used? cheers


----------



## myboyshay (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



> Had a quick look through the post but didn't spot it, where did you buy this grass? How many pots used? cheers



I spent a fair bit on the hairgrass, in total 18 pots (I wanted to get as much plant bio-mass as poss from the off), Tropica from TGM (Looking back I could of did it with less if I was patient enough to split the plants a bit more)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Vito (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

this fish look awesome! im so jealous....!


----------



## thefubar (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

I was expecting Green Neon to be ... well green i guess. Is this just not showing up on the pictures or are my expectation of lime coloured fish a few yards wide of the mark?


----------



## Vito (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



			
				thefubar said:
			
		

> I was expecting Green Neon to be ... well green i guess. Is this just not showing up on the pictures or are my expectation of lime coloured fish a few yards wide of the mark?



They only look green if you look down at them other wise just blue and they are awesome!


----------



## myboyshay (23 Oct 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

Yep gorgeous looking fish, the pics don't do them justice....they have a green reflection off the surface aswell, looks great!

Mark


----------



## myboyshay (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*

*UPDATE:05/11/09 Week 7*

Well it's week 7 and I went a bit mad with the camera so I thought I'd post the pics, it'll be the last pics on the journal....I was thinking of getting it photographed properly when it's around 6 months old and maybe try a competition (we'll see how it goes)

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## AdAndrews (5 Nov 2009)

1 word- Awesome


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Nov 2009)

looks pretty special to me


----------



## George Farmer (5 Nov 2009)

That's superb, Mark!

I'm loving these in-situ shots that give us a real sense of how the aquascape and set-up fits into the living space so well.

You must be really chuffed, and rightly so.  Well done!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

One of the best Iwagumi tanks I have seen in a very long time, congrats


----------



## George Farmer (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> I was thinking of getting it photographed properly when it's around 6 months old and maybe try a competition (we'll see how it goes)


Shame you're so far away, Mark.  I'd love to have come and do some studio-lighting shots of that beauty.


----------



## myboyshay (5 Nov 2009)

Wow guys...cheers....I'm sitting here with a massive grin on my face   

It's great to get such great feedback especially from the people who have inspired me so much since getting into aquascaping and discovering UKAPS (which is one amazing forum with some very cool characters who have give me tons of help, tips and advice)



> Shame you're so far away, Mark. I'd love to have come and do some studio-lighting shots of that beauty.



That would be awesome George, really wished you were closer...my pics are crap!

Your PFK cover looks amazing George  you must be chuffed to bits with it!!

Once again many thanks for taking the time to look and write those cool comments

Mark


----------



## chump54 (5 Nov 2009)

That is looking fantastic. 

Have to agree with LD.
and George's comment about the in-situ shots, gives the scape a different feel.

nice one

Chris


----------



## andyh (5 Nov 2009)

Hey Mark

Not read this one for a while, its looking excellent those pics of it in location look excellent!
 pro pics would look wicked! Its the lighting that makes the real difference for me


----------



## jonnyjr (5 Nov 2009)

Great looking tank, hope one day to have a tank like that!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

>


Ace shot!  pure ADA style and I love it


----------



## TBRO (6 Nov 2009)

Just Echoing what other have said but that really does look very stylish in your living room, the cardinals look perfect. Love the wall paper too! Nicley done - Tom


----------



## myboyshay (6 Nov 2009)

> pro pics would look wicked! Its the lighting that makes the real difference for me



Cheers Andy, I'll definately be getting some pro pics done if alls well in a couple of months.



> Ace shot! pure ADA style and I love it



Cheers Stu, that's what I was aiming for!



> Just Echoing what other have said but that really does look very stylish in your living room, the cardinals look perfect. Love the wall paper too! Nicley done - Tom



Thanks Stu appreciate the cool comment.  They're actually Green neons (just like mini cardinals) gorgeous little fish....Laura Ashley wallpaper chosen by the misses  

Thanks for taking the time to comment


----------



## viktorlantos (6 Nov 2009)

amazing photos mate  
just like George i love the photo with the furnitures. The colors made that shot so special.

i love these kinds of photos. shows really how a nice tank could fit and add great feeling to any modern room.


----------



## myboyshay (8 Nov 2009)

> amazing photos mate
> just like George i love the photo with the furnitures. The colors made that shot so special.
> 
> i love these kinds of photos. shows really how a nice tank could fit and add great feeling to any modern room.



Thanks Victor, can't believe some of the comments I've had....I'm chuffed to bits 

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Vito (8 Nov 2009)

The tank is looking fantastic mate, defiantly my favorite tank on here right now, for how long were you doing daily water changes and how long are your lights on for. I can't believe how well its doing on easycarbo, but I suppose the ADA products are very effective.
Love the green neons! can't wait to get mine.

Vito


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Nov 2009)

*Re: "Serenity Peak" Mark's 60cm Iwagumi (Fish pics 22/10/09)*



			
				myboyshay said:
			
		

> *UPDATE:05/11/09 Week 7*
> 
> Well it's week 7 and I went a bit mad with the camera so I thought I'd post the pics, it'll be the last pics on the journal....I was thinking of getting it photographed properly when it's around 6 months old and maybe try a competition (we'll see how it goes)
> 
> ...



You've just made low tech-zero Co2 look cool.  8) 

Looks great Mark, you should be really proud of your self with that. Im sure you already are.

Top draw.

People, take note. Mark has done it how it should be done. Worked with a clear and evaluative head, based on hours of research and endless patients.  This hobby should never be rushed.

Well done Mark.


----------



## Jack middleton (8 Nov 2009)

wow...For saying you're not using Co2 its astounding! I may try this technique with HC, amazing!


----------



## keymaker (8 Nov 2009)

What a great journal and what a great non-co2 fishtank. I just love your rock-placing and substrate arrangement. This is a true inspiration, Mark.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Nov 2009)

Hey Mark.  Sorry I havent posted on here yet - I'm just catching up on things.

Your tank looks stunning !  The simplicity of the layout and the planting makes it look so fresh and contemporary, and the choice of green neons is spot on. The living room pics might just be enough to persuade Sara that we should have anopther tank in the house    

What are your plans with it now ?

Tony


----------



## myboyshay (9 Nov 2009)

I honestly can't believe the comments I'm reading here......Thanks so much everyone  


			
				Vito said:
			
		

> The tank is looking fantastic mate, defiantly my favorite tank on here right now, for how long were you doing daily water changes and how long are your lights on for. I can't believe how well its doing on easycarbo, but I suppose the ADA products are very effective.
> Love the green neons! can't wait to get mine.
> 
> Vito


Cheers mate, really appreciate it. I did a 50% water change every day for the first 3 weeks and I'm now doing at least 1 ideally 2 a week.  The lights are on for 7hours (2x24W).  ADA products are amazing and I doubt I'll use anything else.  Green neons are my fave fish I've kept.

Thanks Mark




> You've just made low tech-zero Co2 look cool. 8)
> 
> Looks great Mark, you should be really proud of your self with that. Im sure you already are.
> 
> ...


Cheers Graeme....The research is important, definately, but that's the interesting part as well, I've learned so much through reading up on ADA, talking to yourself, TGM staff, George and I've had some great advice right here on UKAPS.  I never used to have ant patience until I started this hobby, therapy aswell eh  

Cheers  



			
				Jack middleton said:
			
		

> wow...For saying you're not using Co2 its astounding! I may try this technique with HC, amazing!


Thanks Jack....Good luck with the HC (I bottled the HC, soft I know, and went for the hairgrass)



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> What a great journal and what a great non-co2 fishtank. I just love your rock-placing and substrate arrangement. This is a true inspiration, Mark.


Cheers appreciate that  



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Hey Mark. Sorry I havent posted on here yet - I'm just catching up on things.
> 
> Your tank looks stunning ! The simplicity of the layout and the planting makes it look so fresh and contemporary, and the choice of green neons is spot on. The living room pics might just be enough to persuade Sara that we should have anopther tank in the house
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, means alot coming from you, love your scapes on here (wished you could take some great pics of mine, your photography is amazing)
Good luck getting the new tank and congratulations on becoming a father, I've just found out we're having our second, shocked but chuffed!

As far as plans go I'm going to keep this one going for about 6 months (maybe get some pro pics done and enter a comp) before stripping this one down and trying a wood scape with decorative sand, anubias, java fern, hairgrass and maybe some moss)

Thanks for commenting everyone

A well chuffed Mark


----------



## myboyshay (22 Nov 2009)

Hi all!

I've just been on AG, Aquascape gallery website and couldn't believe what I saw........I won the competition.

I know there wasn't many entries but still, I'm over the moon and chuffed to bits.

Thanks judges


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Nov 2009)

well done matey.


----------



## Vito (22 Nov 2009)

Congrats mate, really well done. Any updates on the tank?


----------



## myboyshay (22 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> well done matey.


Cheers Mark


			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Congrats mate, really well done. Any updates on the tank?


Cheers Vito.  The tank is still going great, plants still growing, no livestock lost, I'll post some more pics when I get the chance.

I'm going to rescape around March...I've just ordered some ADA iron wood, ADA nile sand and I'm going to have a go at a wood scape with slower growing plants (anubias, narrow leaf fern, moss and a curtain of vallis nana as the back drop).

I love this iwagumi and I'm over the moon with the feedback I've had but it's a bit bland to watch every day, that's why I'm opting to rescape again and go for a more densely planted natural look with the wood (that's the plan anyway, fingers crossed).

Thanks Mark


----------



## andyh (22 Nov 2009)

Mark, well done mate! You deserve it! Can't wait to see your next tank


----------



## myboyshay (22 Nov 2009)

Cheers Andy, really appreciate it!!


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Nov 2009)

considering the way in which you've accomplished this scape, there's no doubt in my mind the correct guy has been chosen as the winner. don't be embarrassed.  8)


----------



## myboyshay (22 Nov 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> considering the way in which you've accomplished this scape, there's no doubt in my mind the correct guy has been chosen as the winner. don't be embarrassed.



That's a really cool thing to say Mark, thanks mate  

Mark


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Nov 2009)

Congrats  well deserved also, what camera do you use to photograph this tank?

thanks
Adam


----------



## myboyshay (23 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Congrats  well deserved also, what camera do you use to photograph this tank?
> 
> thanks
> Adam



Cheers Adam. It's just a Canon Ixus compact, I've been messing with the settings ISO, exposure etc but can't sem to get a decent pic that does the scape justice.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Nov 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> AdAndrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, could have fooled me


----------



## myboyshay (26 Nov 2009)

I hope I'm not boring every one to death with this scape but I was dying to see what it would look like without the equipment in the tank and I wanted to try the old hairdryer trick.....looks pretty cool I think 8) still can't get a nice clean photo, frustrating  
Cheers

Mark


----------



## ashpitt (27 Nov 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> I hope I'm not boring every one to death with this scape


Never...   
Im sure everybody love it


----------



## George Farmer (27 Nov 2009)

Looking good, Mark!



> still can't get a nice clean photo, frustrating



I think you're limited by your camera.  Shooting at ISO 400 gives the noise we see - compact cameras generally don't do high ISO well due to their tiny sensor crammed with so many pixels.   

Can you manually adjust the ISO to 100?  This will give you a slower shutter speed, so the fish may blur, but the image will be cleaner.

Have you asked Father Christmas for a DLSR this year?!


----------



## myboyshay (27 Nov 2009)

ashpitt said:
			
		

> Never...
> Im sure everybody love it



Appreciate that....thanks!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good, Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks george!

Just checked my camera and I can take the ISO down to 80 so I'll try it at 80/100 see what they come out like.

I'll ask santa but he usually brings me the usual, Calvin Klein's and socks  

Cheers

Mark!


----------



## myboyshay (28 Nov 2009)

Well just a did big maintenance session, cleaned the filter etc and couldn't believe what i did.  I managed to smash my inlet Â£65 (lucky I had a cheaper replacement) and ADA thermometer Â£18, what a total nugget  

Mark


----------



## andyh (28 Nov 2009)

gutted and that was a lovely piece of glassware!


----------



## George Farmer (28 Nov 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> Well just a did big maintenance session, cleaned the filter etc and couldn't believe what i did.  I managed to smash my inlet Â£65 (lucky I had a cheaper replacement) and ADA thermometer Â£18, what a total nugget
> 
> Mark


We've all done it mate (well, I have - numerous times!) Inlets, outlets, diffusers, bubble counters!  You name it, I've smashed it!


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 Nov 2009)

Unlucky Mark     As George says, we've all done it - I smashed a pair of DoAqua ins and outs the other week   

I'm sure you'll do the 'sensible' thing and replace them with green plastic ones   

Tony


----------



## myboyshay (30 Nov 2009)

Finally a pic I'm happy with   I love the white background (clean and fresh looking).

Thanks for the tips on ISO George 

Thanks for looking

Mark


----------



## Maurits (30 Nov 2009)

Mark,

what a lovely looking tank, 

My first thought was maybe a little bit boring and i was thinking it should need one more variety of plant, but looking twice it's that peace full that you must leave it this way

Br Maurits


----------



## George Farmer (30 Nov 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about!! 

You wouldn't know that was taken with a compact.

Well done, Mark!  Beautiful.


----------



## TBRO (30 Nov 2009)

That looks great Mark, the parvula gets better and better. The stones look nice now they've gone slightly green. Are you itching after the next scape yet? That's seems to be my problem, always wanting to change it up. Congrats on winning that comp BTW - Tom


----------



## JamesM (30 Nov 2009)

Well done mate, you've done a great job with this considering its only liquid co2  

Take the korolia out and resnap it, its a great pic


----------



## myboyshay (30 Nov 2009)

Maurits said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> what a lovely looking tank,
> 
> ...


Thanks Maurits....I nearly went for another variety but the first Iwagumi tank I seen was one of Amano's which was a "plain" of one species and I loved it.  Next scape is going to be wood with 5 or 6 species.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Now that's what I'm talking about!!
> 
> You wouldn't know that was taken with a compact.
> 
> Well done, Mark!  Beautiful.



Cheers George, I can't believe how much I've learned since joining UKAPS photography and scape wise...Thanks all 



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> That looks great Mark, the parvula gets better and better. The stones look nice now they've gone slightly green. Are you itching after the next scape yet? That's seems to be my problem, always wanting to change it up. Congrats on winning that comp BTW - Tom



Thanks Tom,
I'm planning my next scape at the minute (i like to take my time and do my research).  I'll rescape around February/March time with wood this time...can't wait wohoo!


----------



## myboyshay (30 Nov 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Well done mate, you've done a great job with this considering its only liquid co2
> 
> Take the korolia out and resnap it, its a great pic



Thanks James, next time all of the equipment will come out and I'll take some more pics.

It's nice to get positive feedback on the photography because there's some top notch tank shots on here!


----------



## viktorlantos (1 Dec 2009)

amazing capture. congrat to the scape this is beautiful.


----------



## myboyshay (1 Dec 2009)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> amazing capture. congrat to the scape this is beautiful.



Cheers Viktor really appreciate that  

Seen your scape in last months PFK mag, very nice, very ADA.  I'm going to try something similar for my next scape.

Regards

Mark


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

That's a great pic considering its a "point and shoot"!

Saying that though, I don't have a SLR either!   

Had some great advice off George which helped me get the right photos.

The best advice i can give is take lots of pics and play with all the settings and you will get some even better pics! It really helped me. Although I haven't mastered George and Saintly's skill of getting the fish to pose yet!


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Dec 2009)

that last shot looks great, real pro looking and the iwagumi is looking top class now too!


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Dec 2009)

Looks wicked Mark.

A lot of people would find it hard growing plants, let a lone an Iwagumi, and one with out Co2. 

Looks great. Whip the pump and glass wear out and you have a final tank shot there mate!


----------



## Superman (1 Dec 2009)

I really like this, it's beautiful yet simple in design.


----------



## myboyshay (1 Dec 2009)

Many, many thanks all I really do appreciate all these cool comments   

Cheers  

Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Dec 2009)

i've gotta say, this is hugely impressive mate. 8)


----------



## myboyshay (1 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> i've gotta say, this is hugely impressive mate. 8)



Coming from you that's a "huge" compliment cheers mate


----------



## jonesy (16 Jan 2010)

Just bought 2 liters of Seachem Matrix for my tetratec ex700 could you tell me how and where did you install yours into you filter just so i no for when i set up my new tank. cheers


----------



## myboyshay (20 Jan 2010)

jonesy said:
			
		

> Just bought 2 liters of Seachem Matrix for my tetratec ex700 could you tell me how and where did you install yours into you filter just so i no for when i set up my new tank. cheers



Hi Jonesy, sorry for the late reply, been full of busy lately.

I used Sera Siporax and shared it out on top of each tray with a layer of wool on the top one...no sponges etc to restrict flow.

Hope this helps

Mark


----------



## Geordie Scaper (11 Apr 2021)

Looking back on this journal I did, no wonder I fell in love with this amazing hobby and awesome community of scapers😊🌿🌱💚


----------



## John q (11 Apr 2021)

Read through this last night and was mighty impressed, I think you set the bar rather high with this offering.


----------

